# Coughing sheep she is also foaming at the mouth



## Trollenhagen (Feb 13, 2013)

One of my ewes started coughing yesterday. I didn't think much of it and thought she just had some hay tickling or something. This morning she was coughing, didn't want her grain, and has foam around her mouth. And she is nibbling at the snow that is next to the water. Not shur if I should worry or not. Any idias?


----------



## ShadowfaxFarm (Jul 23, 2011)

I'd worry, sounds like she could have something lodged in her mouth or throat. Probably nibbling snow to numb the pain/inflamation.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

She most likely has choke and needs the help of a Vet as soon as possible.


----------



## Trollenhagen (Feb 13, 2013)

She isn't caughing as bad today, but I'm still cheching her often.


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

If you can get ahold of her and take a look in her mouth/throat. I've seen them get a piece of string or hay caught under their tongue and hang down into their throat. Had a neighbor once told of a ewe having a piece of cloth do the same thing.

Just a thought. Read up on "choke in sheep" too. http://books.google.com/books?id=7b...CDMQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=choke in sheep&f=false


----------



## Trollenhagen (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm guessing it was some hay that was causeing the problem, because I didn't feel swelling and she can swallow. Sat. we gave he some pen, just incase. And I also made her drink some electralites because she wasn't eating and drinking like normal. This morning she's eating great and I didn't hear her caugh at all.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

That is good to hear!


----------

